# 75 cents per mile??



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

im reading that at 75 cents per mile, u guys arent even opening up your app anymore. What do you think the per mile rate should be. whats the sweet spot. if you go to high, you wont have as many rides. too low, and everyone quits because they cant make a profit.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

evboy said:


> im reading that at 75 cents per mile, u guys arent even opening up your app anymore. What do you think the per mile rate should be. whats the sweet spot. if you go to high, you wont have as many rides. too low, and everyone quits because they cant make a profit.


I consider an average $1.50 per mile is acceptable but I hope for $1.80 per mile


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

evboy said:


> im reading that at 75 cents per mile, u guys arent even opening up your app anymore. What do you think the per mile rate should be. whats the sweet spot. if you go to high, you wont have as many rides. too low, and everyone quits because they cant make a profit.


I'm pretty certain y'all in Vegas will find out soon enough what the bottom of the market is. The only fair advice to give is not to leap into debt to Uber 'cause chances are pretty high that the fare rug will get jerked out from under.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

It's a crap shoot!


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I'm pretty certain y'all in Vegas will find out soon enough what the bottom of the market is. The only fair advice to give is not to leap into debt to Uber 'cause chances are pretty high that the fare rug will get jerked out from under.


ive bought used cars my whole life. usually 5 years old. no reason why i would start buying new just to drive tourists around. a 2010 model is pretty damn nice and has plenty safety features.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

evboy said:


> ive bought used cars my whole life. usually 5 years old. no reason why i would start buying new just to drive tourists around. a 2010 model is pretty damn nice and has plenty safety features.


At $1.80 per mile you'll have no complaints til the TNC driving hordes decent upon you. You can expect the rate cutz to follow shortly thereafter. Bank on it.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> At $1.80 per mile you'll have no complaints til the TNC driving hordes decent upon you. You can expect the rate cutz to follow shortly thereafter. Bank on it.


TNC???


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Transportation Network Company


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

evboy said:


> im reading that at 75 cents per mile, u guys arent even opening up your app anymore. What do you think the per mile rate should be. whats the sweet spot. if you go to high, you wont have as many rides. too low, and everyone quits because they cant make a profit.


Depends on the city, in my city i did great at $1.65 per mile, had a number of $400 + days each on Friday, and Saturday , many $200+ the rest of the week.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Here is what I would like to see.

Base rate of $1.50+ in every city and $.30+ per minute or 75% of the average taxi rate so in Miami it is $2.40 per mile so Uber should be $1.75-1.80 per mile.
Surges done away with unless during weather that puts us at risk ie: hurricane and still out there trying to get people home safely.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

limepro said:


> Here is what I would like to see.
> 
> Base rate of $1.50+ in every city and $.30+ per minute or 75% of the average taxi rate so in Miami it is $2.40 per mile so Uber should be $1.75-1.80 per mile.
> Surges done away with unless during weather that puts us at risk ie: hurricane and still out there trying to get people home safely.


I would like to see price 90% of cabs. That way drivers could afford commercial insurance. Surge no more than 2x. Most of my pax say they would pay the same as cabs because they prefer uber.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

why are some cities 1.65 per mile and some are 70 cents a mile. when i was in san diego i paid 25 bucks from the airport to the border. that was 20 miles. from what i understand its about a buck a mile there. If it was 1.80, i wouldnt have used uber, and the driver wouldnt have made his 19 dollar gross cut. Thats what uber is trying to figure out. lower the price enough where people like me wont mind spending 25, but wont spent 40 or more for the same ride. 1.80 seems high. maybe 1.25 across the board in all cities. if u go too low though, you wont have enough drivers.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I would like to see price 90% of cabs. That way drivers could afford commercial insurance. Surge no more than 2x. Most of my pax say they would pay the same as cabs because they prefer uber.


90% of cabs wont work because they are gouging people as it is. vegas has the highest rates in the US. going 90% of a rate that shouldnt even be at that rate to begin with, doesnt make uber cheaper.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

evboy said:


> im reading that at 75 cents per mile, u guys arent even opening up your app anymore. What do you think the per mile rate should be. whats the sweet spot. if you go to high, you wont have as many rides.


With high rates, tons of drivers will want to drive... that's true. So Uber should deactivate drivers with low ratings (after changing the rating to a binary thumbs up/thumbs down scale instead of the this ridiculous "five star" system) to limit the number of active drivers.



> too low, and everyone quits because they cant make a profit.


Everyone wont quit. Even without profit, it can produce positive cash flow. So does pawning your assets or selling them at garage sales. It's not something that can produce a living, but sometimes cash flow is what people need. So even when it's not profitable there will still be drivers. The quality will completely suck, especially compared to the quality that high rates/high deactivation produces (which is pretty much the method that made Uber what it is today). But as long as pawn shops and garage sales exist, so will Uber doing what it is doing.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

I was looking at rates in LA. the base fare is ZERO and its 90 cents a mile. why so low in a city with a high cost of living. san fran isnt that cheap. what is the thinking in setting the rates so low in such a expensive city for gas and rent.


----------

